# Blood 2 days after colonoscopy



## Leah1980 (Sep 6, 2004)

Hello all, I just had a colonoscopy done on Oct 5th and now when I wip myself I am seeing blood. I had my period. The blood is just drops of it everytime I wip myself. I'm worried now. Write Back Soon, Thanks, Leah


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi LeahIt would help us and you if you would keep posting on one thread so we can keep track of the symptoms you are having.Please see my post on this thread: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...0536;p=1#000004


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Where is the blood coming from? I've known a few people who've thought they were bleeding from the rear end when it's from the front.


----------

